# 433.10 vs 433.30



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 6, 2011)

How would you code bilateral carotid artery disease?  I have always used 433.10 because it specifies carotid...never gave a thought to 433.30 because it says "multiple and bilateral".  Which is correct?


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would say the 433.30.  This is the more specified dx and the dr notes bilateral.  I too have only used 433.10 but this is something to think about.  You could always query the provider but I would say 433.30 is more appropriate.  Hope the helps.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> How would you code bilateral carotid artery disease?  I have always used 433.10 because it specifies carotid...never gave a thought to 433.30 because it says "multiple and bilateral".  Which is correct?



You code both 433.10 AND 433.30.  See the following coding clinic 1st quarter 2006:

"VOLUME 23 FIRST QUARTER

NUMBER 1 2006, Page 17



Clarification - Bilateral Carotid Artery Stenosis



Question: A correction notice published in Coding Clinic Second Quarter 2002, page 19, instructs to assign code 433.30, Occlusion and stenosis of precerebral arteries, multiple and bilateral, without mention of cerebral infarction, for bilateral carotid artery stenosis instead of code 433.10, Occlusion and stenosis of precerebral arteries, carotid artery, without mention of cerebral infarction.  However, if we assign code 433.30, Medicare is denying our claims.  What is the correct way to code bilateral carotid artery stenosis?



Answer: Assign code 433.10, Occlusion and stenosis of precerebral arteries, carotid artery, without mention of cerebral infarction, for carotid artery stenosis.  Code 433.30, Occlusion and stenosis of precerebral arteries, multiple and bilateral, without mention of cerebral infarction, may be assigned as an additional diagnosis to further describe the laterality.  Assigning both codes will allow information on both the specific artery involved and the laterality to be captured."

Hope this helps!


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2011)

I concur with both as well


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Interesting. This is something I did not know. I always just coded 433.30 for bilateral and 433.10 when it was not stated as bilateral. I've never coded both for the dx of bilateral carotid stenosis. Great info! Thanks, eadun2000!


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 7, 2011)

ohn0disaster said:


> Interesting. This is something I did not know. I always just coded 433.30 for bilateral and 433.10 when it was not stated as bilateral. I've never coded both for the dx of bilateral carotid stenosis. Great info! Thanks, eadun2000!



I thought the same thing.  Just looked it up to be sure and lo and behold.... found this.  Glad we all got some good education off of it!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 7, 2011)

*Awesome!*

Thank you for the answers and feedback!!


----------

